# Movies on HDD in hd



## loweflye (Feb 25, 2013)

HI folks..Im wanting to put my blurays on a hard drive..I know it can be done but i dont have a clue where to start. ive tried many programs but havnt found anything yet that really works. I buy movies 1 to 6 every week .its quite an investment and i would like to preserve them. not to mention it would be cool to just stream them to my system.any help would be apreciated.


----------



## zillerr (Jul 7, 2010)

This is a bit tricky and to preserve the video quality and audio it takes a ton of space. Personally i choose to leave all my Blu-Ray in disc format and only keep DVD and TV rips on HD-Storage. Let's first get started in the right place.

1. What are you using for streaming? (If you have digital content already on HD-storage)

2. Have you given thought to the platform of storage (NAS, theater PC hacked, etc?)

3. How about the OS? (Windows, Mac, Linux...)


----------



## loweflye (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Rick First let me say that my theater is a very humble and maybe low tech compared to what i see here. I have two blu ray players . Both will connect wirelessly to all my pcs.I would like to dedicate one of them ,or purchase one for mass storage . my operating systems are xp, vista and 7...windows. I already have three 2tb external hdd"s. This is just a thaught ive been kicking around for a while. just cant find the right software .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally dont like most PC based media servers. I use the WD TV Media players and they are simple, dont take up much space and are very portable. The media player is less than $100 and you simply hook up any USB hard drive and your good to go.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Please make sure you are aware of the legalese before copying blu rays, even those you own.


----------



## loweflye (Feb 25, 2013)

Is it illegal to copy my own movies?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

loweflye said:


> Is it illegal to copy my own movies?


Technically yes, Unfortunately there was a court case that clarified the new copy-write laws and even the ones you own can not be copied.


----------



## zillerr (Jul 7, 2010)

Well. Legalities aside...if one were to make "backup copies" of their Blu Ray movies onto a hard-drive storage system there are a couple steps to worry about. 

You would need to strip the copyright to access the content (most Blu Ray use AACS and BD+) these are much more complicated then what was on DVD's a while back and if I recall correctly even more complicated then what is on current DVD's. 
http://stream-recorder.com/forum/remove-aacs-copy-protection-hd-dvd-and-t1950.html
http://www.winxdvd.com/resource/decrypt-blu-ray.htm

I looks like it then would output in an MKV file which you could convert to whatever format you like. 

How exactly do your Blu Ray players wirelessly attach to your computer? Through DNLA? 

This may be a little outside my personal experience. I am currently running all Mac devices. I have a Mac Pro with 3-3TB drive and an additional NAS with another 8TB. I am using 2 Apple TV's to stream content from the Mac Pro (which is being run as the server). It is easy for me this way using iTunes to share content. 

I started using XBMC and Boxee, but i had nothing but issues (could have been because I was using the Mac as a server) so I sold it and went all Mac.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Similar to what tonyvdb does with the WD media player, if you manage to rip them to disc (am I allowed to tell him how?) as folders, not ISO file, and put them on an external drive you could hook it up to a used Oppo BDP-93 if you could find one. I say the 93 because the current BDP-103 has Cinavia protection and the older 83 doesn't support NTFS formatted drives (no files over 4GB, I think it is). It'll then play it back just like playing the disc. Maybe the WD player does that too, I'm not that familiar with it. Other blu-ray players may also.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

redsandvb said:


> (am I allowed to tell him how?)


There are plenty of other websites that address that.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> There are plenty of other websites that address that.


To clarify what I mean by this statement, copying of DVDs and Blu Rays involves bypassing of copyright protection. Such discussion is not allowed here at HTS, but is allowed on various other forums.

Our members will be happy to help in setting up networking and storage to share files among various devices in your home. But always be aware of the laws when considering copying copyrighted DVDs and Blu Rays.


----------



## zillerr (Jul 7, 2010)

Agreed. There is ton out there regarding how to perform those actions. And I will also say there are many many ways to do it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Copyright FAQ*

From the FAQ:



> _*Can I copy my DVD or Blu-ray disc for personal use?*_
> 
> When you buy a movie or television show on a DVD or a Blu-ray disc, you own that copy of the content and that copy only. Hacking the copy protection measures on DVDs or Blu-ray discs to copy content on such discs is expressly prohibited by U.S. copyright laws. The laws provide civil and criminal remedies for unauthorized copying, distribution or exhibition of copyrighted content released on DVDs, Blu-rays, videotapes or videodiscs.
> 
> ...


And then there is this as well:



> *What is a digital copy?*
> 
> Some DVDs or Blu-rays discs contain an additional feature, a “Digital Copy”™ service, which provides the consumer with a second version of the content on such DVD or Blu-ray disc, pre-formatted for computer or portable applications. The “Digital Copy”™ can be transferred to a computer or to a compatible portable media player. For more information, see www.dvdinformation.com.


It appears to me that the legal way to get the content to your server would be to purchase a version with a digital copy included. That makes me happy as most every movie I purchase has the DVD and the digital copy included. :T


----------



## zillerr (Jul 7, 2010)

Digital copies are a great way to get it on a server. Legal and easy!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

zillerr said:


> Digital copies are a great way to get it on a server. Legal and easy!


Amen Rick! :T


----------



## loweflye (Feb 25, 2013)

ok ...I thing ill just leave the movies on disc and svae money /jail time. Yhank you folks for the knowlege.:dontknow:


----------

